

Lord Mandelson wants tougher penalties for illegal file sharers - monkeygrinder
http://news.techworld.com/networking/121423/lord-mandelson-wants-tougher-penalties-for-illegal-file-sharers/

======
StrawberryFrog
And he decided this shortly after having dinner with David Geffen. (
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/17/lord_mandelson_digit...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/17/lord_mandelson_digital_policy/)
) That's Geffen as in "Geffen Records" and "Dreamworks". You know, the files
in the "illegal file sharing".

This political position was bought and paid for, and not by the voting public.

~~~
iuguy
It's probably a good point to add that Lord Voldemort is 'Minister for
everything' and was not elected, nor does he answer to anyone in the House of
Commons (other than Gordon Brown, obviously).

------
bdfh42
There is not a politician on this planet who does not want tougher penalties
for something - plus they all seem to have a list of things they want banning.

It would be a refreshing change to come across one who was against making new
things illegal and who did not think it a good idea to criminalise great
swathes of the population.

Just dreaming of course...

~~~
jacquesm
I think what you're seeing right now is really just the beginning. As things
around copyright (on which many a fortune was built) will get more out of
control the spasms of this group will get stronger and stronger until there
will be a popular movement to counter it.

This is just a reaction to the 'pirate' political party.

I wonder how long it will be before there will be an American equivalent to
the Pirate party.

That will create a real disturbance in the force.

~~~
alexcq
Are you, or have you ever been, a member of the Pirate Party?

------
movix
I think a lot of people would agree that what he really wants is a large
custard pie in the face.

------
monkeygrinder
But how can ISPs enforce this? Dream on!

